# Help me pick a jacket



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I have narrowed down my search for a new jacket to these options. I am not sure which one to get. I was thinking of getting the Stevo because it fits longer, I am 6'3 and 220 pounds. The Micalira is insulated. The Adams Jacket has a lot of pockets.

Foursquare Adams Jacket, ATHLETIC HEATHER STRIPES Foursquare Adams Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Foursquare Stevo Jacket, ATHLETIC HEATHER STRIPES- Foursquare Stevo Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Foursqure Michalira, ATHLETIC HEATHER STRIPES- Foursquare Michalira Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Special Blend Gunner, WHITE/GRUDGE- Special Blend Gunner Insulated Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

So which one should I get? oh, and I have black pants.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Choose between the Adams and Stevo.

Stevo looks better, Adams has more functionality.

Both XL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

i got the stevo in blue and am quite happy with it . only complaint is I should of got a size bigger. this jacket has so many pockets its crazy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

neither im not feeling any but stevo is definatly the best looking out of those


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I just ordered this:

Foursquare Stevo Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

In Olivine Leaf Maze

Damn!! 65.00 Dollars for 15K Waterproof/10K Breathability

I'm Happy


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Not digging any of those but I'm not a fan of horizontal or vertical striping. They are nice jackets though with lots of storage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Meh..... I solely rock 686 jackets. Just ordered the 2.5 ply tonight.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

i rock a holden 3l, but bought a size too small and am going to be trying to sell it soon. i also just ordered the stevo off of dogfunk in black, medium. fits a little larger then the holden which was exactly what i wanted - and for 65 your right you can't go wrong. so if anyones interested in my holden for cheap!?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Just ordered the Michalira in Bear Rug for my wife. She wanted a Fur Hood but didn't like any of the womens styles:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I had the gunner for a few days (I sent back since wrong color) and I loved it. Thought it was really comfy and warm. Plus a bunch of features.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the gunner most, but you should be good with any of those. Just don't go with a solid colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

How does sizing run on the foursquare jackets? I'm 5'8" and 165lbs. Torn between the small or medium.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

tronic said:


> How does sizing run on the foursquare jackets? I'm 5'8" and 165lbs. Torn between the small or medium.


im 6'1" 165lbs, and just got a medium foursquare stevo. it fits perfect, imho. i like a little bit of a larger fit on snowboarding jackets however. im rather slim too if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

tronic said:


> Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.


No problem, it's also super comfortable and has tons of pockets. Evogear.com is having a sale now also, picked mine up for 60$.


----------

